# I got a woody!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:jack:


Okay, so it's missing the wood siding....





A modern German interpretation of an American Classic.




The Surfwagon.


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

That is one nice automobile.
Weather's not looking too good there, Jon :dunno:



Jon Shafer said:


> :jack:
> 
> Okay, so it's missing the wood siding....
> 
> ...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> Okay, so it's missing the wood siding....


Not anymore!


----------



## Eugie Baange (Sep 23, 2002)

Sorry to say I kinda like the way that looks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

LOL!

Love that photoshop job!!!

:bustingup


It's overcast at the beach, but the water
was really warm (based on our standards).

Waves were fun too!
I love my days off...


The sun is baking at Club Shafe, ahhhh....

I need a beer.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Ya get rid of the 3-series? Or is that just another perk of an auto salesguy...driving home whatever ya want? 

Nice! Its looks natural with the surf boards and the foam green. :thumbup:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Ripsnort said:


> Ya get rid of the 3-series? Or is that just another perk of an auto salesguy...driving home whatever ya want?
> 
> Nice! Its looks natural with the surf boards and the foam green. :thumbup:


It's his wife's car, if I remember correctly. He turned in her X5 and got her a new 525iAT (with poseur 540iAT wheels!! OWN3D!!)


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

SARAFIL said:


> He turned in her X5 and got her a new 525iAT (with poseur 540iAT wheels!! OWN3D!!)


 :rofl:


----------

